
Show HN: Pokerlounge – Grow your poker game together - tbotnar
http://pokerlounge.co
======
tbotnar
Hi everyone, as a regular poker player, I found myself tracking my session on
my notes app.

I decided to create a site to log all my poker sessions, and built in stat
tracking functions. Also, I added a Q/A page to make it more of a community.
If you're a poker enthusiast, please feel free to check it out and give me any
feedback, appreciate it!

